# Rose and Crown Pub



## bottysbird (Dec 6, 2012)

The Rose and Crown has been a fixture of Thringstone life since the 1840's, but as we all know in an ever changing society which has witnessed the widespread closing of pubs the Rose and Crown shut its doors for the last time two years ago.

There have been rumours circulating around the village for many months as to what will happen with the Rose and Crown next and one potential answer is now on the table.

A planning application has recently been made to North West Leicestershire District Council to demolish the pub and replace it with a 'A1 retail unit, associated access and car parking' (in other words a convenience store operating 7 days a week).




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing , looks like a proper rough night out there haha


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2012)

There's still a lot left there tho, I've drank in worse  
Smashing report, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just like my local!!great pics.


----------



## alex76 (Dec 8, 2012)

Shame to see another ale house gone worries me when im in the trade


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 8, 2012)

Shame to see yet another pub left abandoned Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhilM (Jan 24, 2013)

Even 60's/70's pub interiors are worth recording as all this will be swept away even if the pub building is saved which seems unlikely. Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Shame about the pubs of this country now, do I spy some left behind drinks?!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 25, 2013)

I love visiting derelict pubs, even though I would much rather they not be so common...


----------



## bottysbird (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all just to let you know the pub is no more instead there is a lot of new metal which doesnt have the same appeal  The co op are building a new store yet another local gone


----------

